# 501/508/510 - P3.69 Software Release Summary and Discussion



## P Smith

First phase of deployment started tonight. Check your System Info and if it belong to the batch you can get the new SW after Switch Check.
Please report what's new features, improvements you'll discover.

http://dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=943482&postcount=417


----------



## Geeke19

I hope for the love of god they fix the crash screen bug


----------



## pringerx

I tried to get the update by doing a check switch and... nope. :nono:
Wonder what this fixes exactly?

Edit: It took the update today (Thursday). I have yet to see any changes so far.


----------



## P Smith

Before try to upgrade check your PVR data from System Info if it fall in that batch.


----------



## VBToad

Anyone figure out what it's suppose to do? I am still on 368 waiting for my number to come up.


----------



## STDog

Still waiting too. 
Any one know how log the delay tend to be between enables of different receivers?

It was 2 day between the first small group, and then current group.

But how long till the the rest of us can get it?


----------



## RTCDude

Well, my 501 just got 369 tonight. No big noticable differences in the last 8 hours. However, I haven't had a spontaneous reboot in that time; which is notable. Time will tell.


----------



## STDog

> PID: 0867h, ID: 73SD, FW: P369, Model: PVR501. 34318843-*36034191*, 39750000-42894668, 60399000-61049660 for P3.68 only.


Still waiting. That one just missed me, as my receiver is 3676****


----------



## catnap1972

RTCDude said:


> Well, my 501 just got 369 tonight. No big noticable differences in the last 8 hours. However, I haven't had a spontaneous reboot in that time; which is notable. Time will tell.


Any more feedback re: P369? I must've gotten it within the past couple of days but haven't had any real time to test it out (no crashing yet from what little I saw)


----------



## AllieVi

369 is on my 508's now, but I don't know when it got there. They worked just fine with 368.


----------



## AllieVi

I just noticed a change (not for the better).

In the middle of a program, I decided to record it from the beginning. I rewound to the start and hit the "record" button, expecting to select "stop at end of event." It wouldn't let me do that! The only choice I could make (other than cancel) was "manual stop."


edit #1 - one receiver did this, the other didn't...
edit #2 - when I tried it again on the offending receiver, it worked as it should...

Nevermind...


----------



## Frostwolf

VBToad said:


> Anyone figure out what it's suppose to do? I am still on 368 waiting for my number to come up.


Well it doesn't fix the skip back that goes forward, it doesn't fix the jumpy fast forwards. Dunno about deleting since the previous version cleared everything already. Hasn't crashed yet. No NBR Not sure what it fixed. I've not let it on my living room machine yet. Don't want to sacrifice both at the same time:nono2:


----------



## Frostwolf

AllieVi said:


> I just noticed a change (not for the better).
> 
> In the middle of a program, I decided to record it from the beginning. I rewound to the start and hit the "record" button, expecting to select "stop at end of event." It wouldn't let me do that! The only choice I could make (other than cancel) was "manual stop."
> 
> edit #1 - one receiver did this, the other didn't...
> edit #2 - when I tried it again on the offending receiver, it worked as it should...
> 
> Nevermind...


I think That happened twice before, and I think its suppossed to do that. Might be that you rewound past the program guides data for the show, and it did not know what else to do, since you already past the end of event for the guide data available, it can't stop at end of event. So make sure when you hit info it did say the right show.

I will try to duplicate this when my wife lets me back on the living room one, and I'm recording till morning on the other.


----------



## catnap1972

No more outright crashes from mine, but the transition from DVR menu to the actual program is still 'shaky' (works most of the time, but it's gotten 'stuck' once or twice)


----------



## STDog

Crashed with 3.69 last night. No lost data, not that I've had problems with that previously either.

Had just watch a recorded program, then erased it and deleted a timer for a show (season is over).
Set a new timer from the guide, then went to change channels. entered the 3rd digit of the channel, and got a greenish-grey screen (never seen that color before). a minute or so later it comes up with the acquiring signal screen, and back to the channel I was on (not the new one I was changing to).

Same skipping/jerky motion as before.
Not a clue what it should have fixed, but I don't see any change yet.

I'd sure be nice if they'd at least tell up what the new software is supposed to do.


----------



## AllieVi

Frostwolf said:


> I think That happened twice before, and I think its suppossed to do that. Might be that you rewound past the program guides data for the show, and it did not know what else to do, since you already past the end of event for the guide data available, it can't stop at end of event. So make sure when you hit info it did say the right show. ...


When I tried again, it behaved just as you describe.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Frostwolf

AllieVi said:


> When I tried again, it behaved just as you describe.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.


I'm surprised you understood it.:lol: I'm not sure I did.


----------



## Jason Nipp

P3.69 Summarized.

_The purpose of this release is primarily to reduce some issues related to receiver resets while using DVR FF, RW, skip forward/back, and EPG "Info. Not Available" that seems to have increased with P368._


----------



## P Smith

I would add to above 
- changed internal structures of metadata of recordings to accommodate coming DRM implementation


----------



## interd0g

Got 3.69. Now crashes randomly when standby - wakes up in a loop with banners/noaudio/novideo, menu select causes fatal black screen. Also crashes during some disc ops. and sometimes in mid watch. Little pattern to it.
probably wont run long enough overnite to get next version.They say they know and are working on it. They are very polite too.
Do you think I would do better by upgrading to 625?


----------



## prazuch

I sure hope 3.70 is coming out soon, 3.69 seems to be deleting
shows off my drive faster than I can archive them to DVD.....


----------



## Frostwolf

prazuch said:


> I sure hope 3.70 is coming out soon, 3.69 seems to be deleting
> shows off my drive faster than I can archive them to DVD.....


Confirmed deleting of shows, Stick with P368 if you can, at least it didn't delete shows on mine.

And one comment somewhere is that itwas shows that where a year or older is not true, because every show was already deleted with a prior software release and thus could not be a year old.

I also ask that all 50x/510 users with complaints about the software actually call and make complaints about the problems, Each time software glitches are reported they keep track of them. The more callsthey get maybe the more they will focus on them.

I would like an answer from dish though, why has it taken more than a year to fix the srewups since P307-308?? Even a beginner programmer could have learned how to program the software from the ground up by now.


----------



## AllieVi

Frostwolf said:


> ... And one comment somewhere is that it was shows that where a year or older is not true, because every show was already deleted with a prior software release and thus could not be a year old. ...


MMV (My Mileage Varies).

I recorded some things over a year ago (maybe over two) on two separate 508 receivers - the shows are still there. I don't believe any programs have ever been lost on my recorders since I bought them many years ago.



Frostwolf said:


> ... I also ask that all 50x/510 users with complaints about the software actually call and make complaints about the problems, Each time software glitches are reported they keep track of them. The more calls they get maybe the more they will focus on them.


I agree that people should report problems. My receivers didn't/don't exhibit the same behavior that I've read about here, though. Maybe the problems are more likely to occur with specific hardware configurations&#8230;


----------



## STDog

Frostwolf said:


> I also ask that all 50x/510 users with complaints about the software actually call and make complaints about the problems, Each time software glitches are reported they keep track of them. The more callsthey get maybe the more they will focus on them.


I doubt they will ever focus on the 50x series again. I'm, actually surprised they are doing anything. P.Smith's comment is probably the real reason they are even looking at the code right now.

They just aren't going to support the old hardware it seams. Sort of like Microsoft dropping Win98 support.



interd0g said:


> They say they know and are working on it. They are very polite too.
> Do you think I would do better by upgrading to 625?


Any time they admit to a problems they claim to be working on it. There are 3-4 year old bugs in the software that they still claim to be working on.

Is a 625 really an upgrade?

It's not to me. It's $72 a year to get a software fix and larger drive. Until recently the 40MB disk in my 501 has been plenty. I currently have a bunch of stuff I saved to put on DVDs, and I've been lazy about capturing it, so space is a bit tight right now. But 40GB has been fine for me, so I haven't even though about a 508 for it 80GB disk (Though the 721 has always interested me for the extra tuner and the Linux based OS)

And who's to say in 2-3 years the 625 doesn't have similar software "issues" to encourage upgrades to the then current receivers. And the fees can always go up again, remember the 510 started at $5/mo.

And, to top it all off, is the 625 bug free? I suspect it has plenty of issues too.


----------



## Frostwolf

STDog said:


> I doubt they will ever focus on the 50x series again. I'm, actually surprised they are doing anything. P.Smith's comment is probably the real reason they are even looking at the code right now.
> 
> They just aren't going to support the old hardware it seams. Sort of like Microsoft dropping Win98 support.


I think the active 50x series are a million plus in the field, or thats what the Tech ops team implied, so there are plenty out there for us to make some noise. As for the real reason for messing with the code was mainly for the TIVO lawsuit


----------



## cdoyle

Not sure if this is related to the latest software or not, but it never happened before.

Yesterday when I turned my 508 on, it displayed the name of the show, but just had a black screen. Remote became unresponsive, and the only way I got it working again was to unplug it, and plug it back in.


----------



## P Smith

More hassles for owners of 501/508/510 now - less problem for Dish when you mercifully accept replacement 522/625 or order 622/722.


----------



## sismoc

One of my 510s just got 369 forced onto it. The "upgrade" started while a timer was recording a movie. Grrrrrrr. I look up and the screen shows the green progress bar and the red "recording" light is still on. When the screen went to the black "Programming.... Do not disturb" screen the recording light went off. After all the fun stops, the unit resumes recording!!!!

This receiver was on P366. Nice, stable, functional unit. 

I have three other 510s that got infected with 368 before I knew what problems that version had. I let those three update to 369 last week, hoping 369 would be better than 368. hahahahahahaha.

So now I have random deletion of recordings, FF and reverse are unusable, a black screen with only EPG info (no video or audio), rewinding the unit and then pressing the record button causes the machine to jump backward or forward by a minute before recording starts.

On the good side, I have NOT had any reboots when viewing a recorded event or trying to record a new event since the 368->369 update. (366 never did that)

Four receivers, four door stops.


----------



## Frostwolf

P Smith said:


> More hassles for owners of 501/508/510 now - less problem for Dish when you mercifully accept replacement 522/625 or order 622/722.


Actually I was told I couldn't get the 625 but that they would replace the 508's with 510's . ( I had the dish svc plan until then ) I then went to the bbb for help, then they offered to give me one year with the 510 without the dvr fee. Then after disputing that the same problem would exist on the 510 they offered a 625 for both 508's. But my current house layout will not work well with the 625 (outdated cabling and more that would have cost me extra to get redone), plus the fact that I lose s-video quality and drop to rf quality on one tv:nono2:

Anyways I'm not happy with dish at all.


----------



## STDog

Had a new one Monday pm-Tues am. List of recorded events showed 1hr recorded for a program. Hit play, and the screen goes black for a second, then back to the even info screen.

So that program refused to play.

It erased without problem, and other stuff that recorded before and after that event were fine.


----------



## Beardedbosn

Don't know when I got 3.69, must have been when we moved the RV and plugged the unit back in. The first problem I notice was that while watching a recorded program a timer fired and everything went black, had to reboot. I have had a one hour timer record for 15 minutes.....My unit was pretty stable during the last software "upgrade", and I use that term loosely, hope it is not my turn for big problems this go around :eek2:


----------



## cdoyle

P Smith said:


> More hassles for owners of 501/508/510 now - less problem for Dish when you mercifully accept replacement 522/625 or order 622/722.


That's what I think too, they want to make these units disappear from circulation. Best way to do that, introduce problems that make the owners want to upgrade.

Perfect way for them to get rid of the DVR FEE Free receivers, and also makes it easier for them to move from mpeg2 to mpeg4 and not have to worry about a bunch of people wanting to be grandfathred in on the DVR Fee Free.


----------



## shadough

I havent had a whole lot of problems w/ my 510. It does now have 369. It did on occasion give me the 'black' screen for which only a soft reboot would correct. So far I havent lost any programs, but I hardly ever use the unit. Right now, the only programming I have on it is NPS/AAD. I surely hope none of the recordings start disappearing, cuz some of them I have yet to record to tape.


----------



## catnap1972

P Smith said:


> More hassles for owners of 501/508/510 now - less problem for Dish when you mercifully accept replacement 522/625


So I get to pay $5+5.99 a month for a crappy receiver and they're offering the privelege of "mercifully accepting" a 522 or 625 for $119?

Oh what a feeling! :eek2:


----------



## interd0g

P Smith said:


> I would add to above
> - changed internal structures of metadata of recordings to accommodate coming DRM implementation


P Smith, you seem to have an inside track.

My particular 510 is badly afflicted by 3.69 resets, feezes etc. going between say 2 and 12 hours between needing powerdown etc..
The techs have been helpful acknowledging the problem and saying they are working on it, but thats as far as it goes so far.

Also , do you know if the 625 is in better shape? I was considering giving up and upgrading.


----------



## P Smith

Unfortunately, all Dish [I would expect same for DirecTV] DVRs will be updated to comply DRM requirement from HBO and other content providers.
Check the thread.


----------



## Dax

I had been avoiding the P3.69 update for a while now, but apparenly Dish has the ability to override the "ask before downloading" setting. My 510 was updated and I immediately started experiencing problems. One program kept starting from the "resume" position even though I told it to start from the beginning. In another case, I selected a program to watch but after pressing start, the program information would disappear from the box. Then it took a long time to begin playback.

The most annoying problem - and it's constant - is fast forward and rewind are very jerky.


----------



## mhowie

369 confirmed on my 510. All recorded shows were blown away as well. Thanks, Dish.

For the person who asked about the relative stability of the 625... I have that receiver in the other end of my house and it is no contest-- the 625 is comparatively bug free-- I have not had one real issue in the four months it has been running.


----------



## geoffinak

I had my 501, a replacement 501 because the one I had before went Tango Uniform, girl on phone, obviously new, said yes we had been having some problems with the the software. CLICK. I write a letter to HSID, who said we had a dropped call and that HSID had no software problems at all. Uh UH

Well they offered the 3.69 download to me finally, mine is set to ask before downloading. I said with much thought, could it be worse. Downloaded it and the dang thing has run just fine. No loss of anything in fact it's snappy, well I would be snappy two waiting 10 minutes for a station to come in.

However, I have no doubt that HSID in their never ending quest to drink the last dollar out of you is out to disable these 501s which are /were bullet proof, at least mine has been until this goofy 3.68 came out.
So now I am running fine, but I can hear a clock going tick, tick, tick , tick. They want these models off and the new ones on. I do not get this renting the equipment deal but does not sound good. 
Geoff


----------



## Dax

I sent DISH an email and described the problems I'm having with my 510 since the 3.69 update. This is a portion of the reply I received:

_"Thank you for your e-mail. Our engineering department is aware of this issue; it has been determined the issue is software related
and we are actively working to resolve it as soon as possible. It will be resolved with a software update in the near future.
We apologize for the inconvenience."_


----------



## geoffinak

Well cheeses pleazes, I did notice that I had a few of my recorded programs deleted, I had a pretty full disk but I went looking for this one and it's gone. So not perfect. So far everything else has been OK. I notice I can not rewind and start recording say back 45 minutes into a movie. Thats messed up. The guide and loss of satellite is still good, no bad messages or LOS

I have read that some of you can record off your DVR to DVD, what is the best way to do this. I have a Power Book 1.67 Ghz with 2 Gs of RAM, any program selections ??. Too bad you could just not pull the HD out after it filled up and build a RAID system, I would probably fill my Living room.

Hope this helps and appreciate any ideas on recording.


----------



## STDog

geoffinak said:


> I have read that some of you can record off your DVR to DVD, what is the best way to do this.


No "best" way rally. You could probably use a consumer DVD-R unit, like the $80 one I saw at Wal-Mart over the weekend. I've got a capture card (finally) in my computer for doing this and camcorder videos.

Either way, you are re-digitizing/compressing the signal, so there is a quality loss. Not as bad as second generation VHS, but not as good as what's stored on the DVR either. But you have full control over the captures video. Compression, resolution, and can even adjust the video and audio levels (handy for those loud channels, or the really dark ones).


----------



## Frostwolf

Ok, I've had two more bugs with P3.69


Missed timers- failure to wake up- turn it on it starts recording
not recording the entire show- only got 33 minutes of an hour show, dunno what happened, no power outage, no storm or any precip for that matter.

Add that to the deleteing pre-recorded stuff.


----------



## YJewelle

I have a 510. If I don't watch my recordings within 2-3 days, they are deleted. Is anyone else having this problem? I got this download about two weeks ago. I have never been able to use the interactive feature since I got this device over a year ago. When I try to watch the local weather the unit shuts off. I've already complained and was given the standard line of it's a software issue. Is it worth buying a different model?


----------



## catnap1972

YJewelle said:


> I have a 510. If I don't watch my recordings within 2-3 days, they are deleted. Is anyone else having this problem? I got this download about two weeks ago. I have never been able to use the interactive feature since I got this device over a year ago. When I try to watch the local weather the unit shuts off.


Luckily everything of mine is still there, but like you mine locks up/reboots with some of the interactive stuff.


----------



## Carroll A

OK gang looks like I am getting a little traction by reading some of the post here... I had a 510 that i got almost three years ago... I don't know if it is coincidence, but as soon as my dvr got P369 my HD took a crap in a big way... I had about 40 movies loaded on my HD and came home about two Sundays ago to a clicking sound kinda like a turn signal... I had an HD failure... What is even more odd about the whole thing upon returning my self destructed 510 the clerk at the local UPS store said that in the last few weeks she noticed about 50 Dish DVR's being returned... Kinda odd if you ask me, but everybody says that is normal... My 510 had a few glitches, but with 369 it just killed the HD so be ware,,, CC


----------



## Frostwolf

Has anyone else had problems with lip sync ( sound and image match up )?

It is fixed when I skip back and skip forward, but I've had it happen twice now since this downgrade.


----------



## cdoyle

Frostwolf said:


> Has anyone else had problems with lip sync ( sound and image match up )?
> 
> It is fixed when I skip back and skip forward, but I've had it happen twice now since this downgrade.


Yes I noticed this the other day, I had recorded an episode of SG1. With about 10 minutes to go, the picture sorta hicupped, and then everything was off.

I tried going back and replaying it, and it did it again. I thought maybe it aired that way, but now that you said yours did it, I'm wondering if the DVR is to blame.


----------



## Frostwolf

cdoyle said:


> Yes I noticed this the other day, I had recorded an episode of SG1. With about 10 minutes to go, the picture sorta hicupped, and then everything was off.
> 
> I tried going back and replaying it, and it did it again. I thought maybe it aired that way, but now that you said yours did it, I'm wondering if the DVR is to blame.


I think I remember this being a bug like way back at p1xx something. Speaking about sg1, I've got like 55 hours setup for this week. hopefully our power will stay on as my ups has picked a bad time to die.


----------



## bheil

A week or so ago my 510 hiccupped while trying to playback a recorded show. So I rebooted and when it came back up I got the 'acquiring satellite signal' message, after running through all 5 steps, it reboots and does it all over again. Forever.
After reading about rebooting problems with 3.68 I fully expected mine to be at that version. Nope! It's 3.69, and I suspect the update to that version is when things went kerfluey on it. 
Check dish comes back good (from both the menus, and if I press sysinfo on the front panel). 
Does anyone know any tricks to get a DP510 out of a reboot loop?
I'm hoping they come out with a new version soon, and that in it's current state this thing will pick up the update.
I've never had any issues with it -it's been a very stable receiver.


----------



## STDog

bheil said:


> After reading about rebooting problems with 3.68 I fully expected mine to be at that version. Nope! It's 3.69, and I suspect the update to that version is when things went kerfluey on it.


Nope, different issue, though the update may not have completed correctly (error writing to flash or something)



> Does anyone know any tricks to get a DP510 out of a reboot loop?


Have you tried unplugging it for 5-10 minutes? A full, hard reboot an often solve issues that a soft boot doesn't. I think there is a panel/remote combination to do one too, but I don't know it.


----------



## bheil

STDog said:


> Nope, different issue, though the update may not have completed correctly (error writing to flash or something)
> 
> Have you tried unplugging it for 5-10 minutes? A full, hard reboot an often solve issues that a soft boot doesn't. I think there is a panel/remote combination to do one too, but I don't know it.


Yep, unplugged it for several days, tried starting it up without the smart card, tried starting without the dish cable attached, tried factory reset from the menu.
It's just stuck!
I've been worried about the update not completing - I was taping show overnight with a manual end time (recording NasaTV). The show had stopped recording when I checked it in the morning, and when I tried to start it up that's when the reboots started. 
I sure don't want to pay any money to replace equipment that dish screwed up with a software update!


----------



## Frostwolf

bheil said:


> A week or so ago my 510 hiccupped while trying to playback a recorded show. So I rebooted and when it came back up I got the 'acquiring satellite signal' message, after running through all 5 steps, it reboots and does it all over again. Forever.
> After reading about rebooting problems with 3.68 I fully expected mine to be at that version. Nope! It's 3.69, and I suspect the update to that version is when things went kerfluey on it.
> Check dish comes back good (from both the menus, and if I press sysinfo on the front panel).
> Does anyone know any tricks to get a DP510 out of a reboot loop?
> I'm hoping they come out with a new version soon, and that in it's current state this thing will pick up the update.
> I've never had any issues with it -it's been a very stable receiver.


You might want to try and reset reciever back to factory settings. Other wise this is something I found a while back.

*Maybe this will work for you,

I found this (below in quotes) awhile back, maybe you can try this, It didn't show all the screens like it said, but I followed through with the NVRAM reset and it did reset. Two things not mentioned is, my remote address changed, so I hit the sys info screen on the panel then hit record on the remote in sat mode of course. Then run a switch check and then let it re-download all the guide data. I'm waiting to see bugs, its recording now. THIS WILL DELETE YOUR TIMERS AND FAVS. Dunno about the shows recorded, We finished all of them the be sure.

"Hard reset for 501
Press menu
then 6
then 3
you will now be at the diagnostics screen

now within 5 seconds hit
info, browse, theme
The memory dump should appear.. if it does not then you are not doing it right..

Then hit your stop button on the remote..
a screen will appear telling you that you have re initilized the hard drive and blah blah blah..
then just hold the power button on the receiver not the remote until the read record light appears..
that should do it..

if you get all those screens the dump and the initilize screen.. and it still does not work.. then you may need to erase the NVRAM as well. keep in mind that will erase all the timers passwords etc.. to do this.. follow the directons above.. and after you hit the stop.. then hit the TV Video button on the remote.. and a different screen will pop up telling you that you have erased the NVram.
proceed with the power button part of the instructions.. that should be it.."*

good luck. Mine got into a rebooting loop twice Monday night, It finally stopped on its own after about 6 resets. Now I truly believe dish hired the Windows 98 team from microsoft.


----------



## bheil

This is what I was looking for (I think!) I'll give it a try, but there has been some interesting developments since I last posted.
Left it plugged in for since that post and it just sat there doing the loop. Yesterday morning out of curiousity I checked it. I could actually view TV! Suprised the hell out of me. However I can't get into my recordings (something about not available at this time) or the crap that Dish downloads to my receiver. None of the timers actually record anything, and if I try to do a manual record nothing happens and I can surf up and down channels without a warning about stopping the recording. Interestly enough I do see a little clock icon on the info screen when I select record. Sysinfo still says 369 so I'm hoping Dish get's there act together and fixes stuff in the next update.

I'll see what happens doing the hard reset.
Thanks.



Frostwolf said:


> You might want to try and reset reciever back to factory settings. Other wise this is something I found a while back.
> 
> *Maybe this will work for you,
> 
> I found this (below in quotes) awhile back, maybe you can try this, It didn't show all the screens like it said, but I followed through with the NVRAM reset and it did reset. Two things not mentioned is, my remote address changed, so I hit the sys info screen on the panel then hit record on the remote in sat mode of course. Then run a switch check and then let it re-download all the guide data. I'm waiting to see bugs, its recording now. THIS WILL DELETE YOUR TIMERS AND FAVS. Dunno about the shows recorded, We finished all of them the be sure.
> 
> "Hard reset for 501
> Press menu
> then 6
> then 3
> you will now be at the diagnostics screen
> 
> now within 5 seconds hit
> info, browse, theme
> The memory dump should appear.. if it does not then you are not doing it right..
> 
> Then hit your stop button on the remote..
> a screen will appear telling you that you have re initilized the hard drive and blah blah blah..
> then just hold the power button on the receiver not the remote until the read record light appears..
> that should do it..
> 
> if you get all those screens the dump and the initilize screen.. and it still does not work.. then you may need to erase the NVRAM as well. keep in mind that will erase all the timers passwords etc.. to do this.. follow the directons above.. and after you hit the stop.. then hit the TV Video button on the remote.. and a different screen will pop up telling you that you have erased the NVram.
> proceed with the power button part of the instructions.. that should be it.."*
> 
> good luck. Mine got into a rebooting loop twice Monday night, It finally stopped on its own after about 6 resets. Now I truly believe dish hired the Windows 98 team from microsoft.


----------



## Frostwolf

bheil said:


> This is what I was looking for (I think!) I'll give it a try, but there has been some interesting developments since I last posted.
> Left it plugged in for since that post and it just sat there doing the loop. Yesterday morning out of curiousity I checked it. I could actually view TV! Suprised the hell out of me. However I can't get into my recordings (something about not available at this time) or the crap that Dish downloads to my receiver. None of the timers actually record anything, and if I try to do a manual record nothing happens and I can surf up and down channels without a warning about stopping the recording. Interestly enough I do see a little clock icon on the info screen when I select record. Sysinfo still says 369 so I'm hoping Dish get's there act together and fixes stuff in the next update.
> 
> I'll see what happens doing the hard reset.
> Thanks.


just don't hold me responsible if it gets worse


----------



## catnap1972

Ooh look--a new problem. Apparently my 510 thinks that "start over" means to start from 37 minutes into an hour long recorded program.


----------



## interd0g

Does any insider out there know if 'they' are seriously working on the infamous 3.69 version for 5** dvr's ? Doesn't seem to be any point in more dialog with them.

My receiver has been various degrees of terrible since 3.68, worse with 3.69.
I mean, I used to be a systems designer for a defense project, and am used to things falling over right left and centre, but not often in the field and never everyday.

I wonder what ordinary punters are making of this?

A friend with a dual tuner direct tv receiver for a year or so tells me 'what's a bug?", so it can be done. 
I am going to review the situation in September and either pull out or mount a better surge.


----------



## STDog

interd0g said:


> A friend with a dual tuner direct tv receiver for a year or so tells me 'what's a bug?", so it can be done.


As you should well know, based on you own experience, he must be lying or just not know better.
Then again, some people that having to reboot their computer daily is "not a bug" too.

I'm sure the other receiver has bugs, he's just lucky enough not to be affected by them.

Then again, not all 5** owners have been affected either (You just don't hear from them. They have nothing to say) and many are affected in different ways.


----------



## Dax

I had been refusing the 3.69 update for several weeks because my 510 had been working fine. Dish eventually updated it anyway, and I immediately started having problems. In the reply to my email, they admitted that they were aware of the bugs and it was being worked on.

So it really makes me angry that they would continue to update receivers knowing the software was likely to cause problems. In my case, they changed the system upgrade setting and forced the update. Why do they even bother to give us the "ask before downloading" option if they're going to do whatever they want anyway?


----------



## catnap1972

Dax said:


> Why do they even bother to give us the "ask before downloading" option if they're going to do whatever they want anyway?


DN: "Cuz we know what's best for you! Now shaddup, pay your bill and stop complaining!"


----------



## ICBM99

Back in April I was having major issues with my 510, I've since then moved the receiver to a "cooler" area, done a reset as frostwolf explained, and the software has been updated to 369 . I haven't had any issues, knock on wood (all these things were done around the same time, so I don't know if just one thing did it or if it was all three).


----------



## Frostwolf

Well I've given up on the 508's, Ordered two actual tivo directv units to replace both 508's. Setup the tivos, or at least one of them (new card number was already used, and directv agent accused me of fraud, not a good start directv!). and then called dish to cancel and they offered me 2 625 boxes with one year no dvr fee on both to stay, If they had offered that instead of a 510 before now I'd have most likely stayed with dish, but I've already signed up with direct. Just thought I'd let others know. 

Now to find that compalint email address for directv about the harrassment I got from the card people. sigh It's either rude dish tech or directv agents. sheesh.


----------



## chewey

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=300131561787&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## interd0g

After 3 months of 3.69 and endless chats with the techs we seem to be no nearer a fix . Nor can they say how its going with the re-work.

There latest answer is to send me another 510 but does that make any sense?
My 510 was fine until 3.68 and still more or less acceptable until 3.69.

Another 510 will still run 3.69. Its getting really boring.

Does anyone find that the hard disk re-init helps anything?


----------



## interd0g

interd0g said:


> After 3 months of 3.69 and endless chats with the techs we seem to be no nearer a fix . Nor can they say how its going with the re-work.
> 
> There latest answer is to send me another 510 but does that make any sense?
> My 510 was fine until 3.68 and still more or less acceptable until 3.69.
> 
> Another 510 will still run 3.69. Its getting really boring.
> 
> Does anyone find that the hard disk re-init helps anything?


I seem to be talking to myself. Still, meeting a better class of person this way.

For info of others, I finally screwed my courage to the sticking place, did the re-init on my 510 hard disk and lo and behold, the crashing stuff is GREATLY reduced. Waiting to see if it holds up when the hd gets some stuff back on it.On mine, the final key sequence for re-init was 'play-play-recall'.
naturally all recoridngs get lost in this procedure.


----------



## Dax

:joy:
I see from the software update page that as of yesterday Dish was supposed to spool a partial phase of version P4.00 for the DP501/508/510. Has anyone received this update, and did it fix the problems that 3.69 caused?


----------



## STDog

Dax said:


> :joy:
> I see from the software update page that as of yesterday Dish was supposed to spool a partial phase of version P4.00 for the DP501/508/510.


Which page?

Any info on what receivers are supposed to get it?


----------



## Dax

It's one of the links in the left column on the main DBStalk page. It's listed under *Information Pages*, or you can click here.


----------

